

ELuna is a simple library to bind C/C++ and Lua - radiotail
http://code.google.com/p/eluna/

======
ExpiredLink
The sample class (class CPPClass) is unsafe because it doesn't properly
implement a copy constructor and operator= (ie make both private).

